# HP Deskjet 1000 Printer problem



## JadKarsten (Apr 2, 2012)

Had this printer for the last eight months, working very well. Suddenly when printing it is cutting off the tops of every fifth or sixth line of text. Occasionally it is missing a complete line. Like this printer because it is small and fits in suitcase for going to conferences.
HP help desk is not very helpful.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Try the maintenance tasks available in the driver interface:

Nozzle cleaning
Printhead alignment


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a guess but it may just need a clean because of paper dust if it's had heavy use, as that could cause a paper feed problem if the dust is compacted somewhere to give the regular spaced chop.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Found one fix for a possibly related fault which was that it was either missing or chopping off text for the last line or so.

The fix was to go to Devices and Printers >> right click on the printer icon >> select *Printer Properties* >> *Ports* tab >> and uncheck the *Enable* *Bidirectional Support* box.

Which figures, as it prints the bottom half of the text on the return leg, but doesn't explain why it prints the other lines okay or why it's a recent problem. But Hey ! if it's a fix....It's a fix :dance:


----------

